# Nova Picnic Pen



## greeneyedblackcat (May 30, 2009)

I built this pen to show at the Nova picnic, believe it or not it uses a paper mate click transmission. It is built from stainless and corian, has a parker insert and is about twice the size of a standard sparkplug. Hope U like it>>>>>>>>>>>JK



I would also like to thank James for hosting the Nova picnic, The picnic was a great success and it was nice to meet all of you today.


----------



## 2rcbruce (May 30, 2009)

That is sick! You need to send me that one for a long term test.


----------



## BRobbins629 (May 30, 2009)

If you think the pictures look good, its even better in person.  Great to meet you and your pen collection at the picnic.  

And other chapters beware - we now have a superstar on the NoVa team for the next bash contest.


----------



## Russianwolf (May 30, 2009)

After seeing Jim's pens, this one and all the martial creations (The Naval Gun still being my favorite since I'm a Navy man), we are planning to simply sit back and watch the carnage. :tongue:

Jim, that is another stunning pen.


----------



## Druid (May 30, 2009)

BRobbins629 said:


> If you think the pictures look good, its even better in person. Great to meet you and your pen collection at the picnic.
> 
> And other chapters beware - we now have a superstar on the NoVa team for the next bash contest.


 
Wow, you are so spot on!  I had a great time a the NOVA picnic, the collection of pen's folks brought was simply amazing.  And the food was equally awsome!!  Thanks for hosting the event Draken, good times had by all.


----------



## arjudy (May 30, 2009)

Come on!!!! Now you're just showing off.


----------



## stoneman (May 30, 2009)

I finally figured out where I know you from - McGuyver - right? I just loved that episode where you made a space pen that looked like the Washington Monument from an old Coke can, three kernels of popcorn and an electric curling iron. Cool dude!

Seriously - your stuff is awesome.


----------



## rhahnfl (May 30, 2009)

Please keep posting!!! Your pens are very inspiring!!! Great job!!!


----------



## ngeb528 (May 31, 2009)

stoneman said:


> I finally figured out where I know you from - McGuyver - right? I just loved that episode where you made a space pen that looked like the Washington Monument from an old Coke can, three kernels of popcorn and an electric curling iron. Cool dude!
> 
> Seriously - your stuff is awesome.


 
You forgot to mention the duct tape.


JK - you are.......well, you just are.  Are you donating your brain to science when you die?


----------



## rwyoung (May 31, 2009)

Very neat and very clever!   But doesn't your engine run kinda rough now with that missing plug?


----------



## Stick Rounder (May 31, 2009)

That is COOL.


----------



## mickr (May 31, 2009)

:biggrin:you are a sick man.:biggrin:.but a gosh darn talented one !!!!!!!


----------



## Jim15 (May 31, 2009)

Another amazing pen.


----------



## johnnycnc (May 31, 2009)

Way cool! looks quite realistic.


----------



## MDWine (May 31, 2009)

I dunno... we talked about a couple of concepts at the picnic, but there are no pictures of the new pens!!  

Seriously, your work is amazing, and seeing them (and you and your "Concept Girl") in person was great.


----------



## KN75 (May 31, 2009)

Simply amazing!!!   Jim it was pleasure to meet you and your wife as well as getting to see your work in person at the picnic. I look forward to seeing your next creations....


----------



## workinforwood (May 31, 2009)

very cool, looks just like the real thing!


----------



## bitshird (May 31, 2009)

Jim, It's easy to see how you wound up in the PMG. your imagination seems to know no bounds, keep up the work, it's awe inspiring, You and Skiprat should get together, only God could predict the outcome, and I think he'd kind of sit back going OH MY.


----------



## Rollerbob (May 31, 2009)

And I suppose you are going to tell me it even writes? GEEEZ!! Another twisted minded piece of art.....................it's real cute!:beauty:


----------



## cnirenberg (Jun 1, 2009)

Jim,
Wow.  Whatever happened to the blillyclub that doubled as a pen, lightsaber and hubbble telescope?  All you could come up with was a sparkplug?  I mean, are you ok?  Is there something wrong?  Fever? Illness?  Awesome.  Just awesome.


----------



## mobrackett (Jun 1, 2009)

Super Super COOL!!!  It's amazing how people keep busting thru berriers that I thought where already set.    You are amazing!!!  Keep up the good work.


----------



## carverken (Jun 1, 2009)

As in years past  James throws a great party,  the only thing better than the food, favors, and knowledge obtained was the camaraderie.  Thanks to all of my old friend and my new ones.  I promise I will turn a pen soon.
K


----------



## TBone (Jun 1, 2009)

Son of a $%#%^!!!  I knew I was going to hate missing that picnic, but that's just amazing.  Oh well, maybe next year.


----------



## nava1uni (Jun 1, 2009)

Do you work?  It seems like you must sit in a little room all day working on these AMAZING PENS!!!!.  I continue to be blown away by your ingenuity and creative process.  Thank you for sharing.  As an old auto mechanic I really like this one.  Does it fire up easily?


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Jun 1, 2009)

nava1uni said:


> Do you work? It seems like you must sit in a little room all day working on these AMAZING PENS!!!!. I continue to be blown away by your ingenuity and creative process. Thank you for sharing. As an old auto mechanic I really like this one. Does it fire up easily?


Cindy, Thanks for all the kind words on my creations, Believe it or not I do work a full time job  Its just that my workshop is my twisted version of a normal persons living room, I am always working on something (cars, boats, pens,guns etc etc etc). I have about a million ideas rolling around in my head and only 24 hours to build them all. Quite a dilemma isn't it ?


----------



## chriselle (Jun 1, 2009)

greeneyedblackcat said:


> Cindy, Thanks for all the kind words on my creations, Believe it or not I do work a full time job  Its just that my workshop is my twisted version of a normal persons living room, I am always working on something (cars, boats, pens,guns etc etc etc). I have about a million ideas rolling around in my head and only 24 hours to build them all. Quite a dilemma isn't it ?




You are the pen design and building MADMAN!  Between you and Skip...man o man!   

Oh, and BTW, take the zen approach to time..."We have all that there is".:yin-yang::biggrin:


----------



## maxman400 (Jun 5, 2009)

*very COOL*

Very COOL I worked on cars for years for a living, and you got me. I had to look twice. Also may I ask what was the NOVA Picnic. (is it the car)


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Jun 5, 2009)

maxman400 said:


> Very COOL I worked on cars for years for a living, and you got me. I had to look twice. Also may I ask what was the NOVA Picnic. (is it the car)


Maxman, Glad you liked the pen  NoVa = Northern Virginia, It was an IAP picnic that we all attended, I built this pen to show at it.


----------



## Ligget (Jun 6, 2009)




----------

